# Stage 4.5 0-100



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

Did a single acceleration run today, first chance since my stage 4.5 , but only 2.0c and on winter tires. 0-60 was slow at 3.2 secs, off my 3.0 best at Stage 4, intial grip was poor, but 0-100 was 6.2 beating my previous record of 6.6 at stage 4 , and meaning 60-100 was 3.0 compared to stage 4 of 60-100 being 3.6. It absolutely flew once the grip was there.

Now all i need is some warm weather better tires a fast 0-60 and should be possible to break 6secs to 100 !


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Blimey mate, that's awesome :bowdown1:


----------



## R35 Boxer (Aug 12, 2012)

That's definitely going to be 0-100 in under 6 seconds with some decent tires. Impressive times.


----------



## Grimson (Aug 30, 2011)

Nice times!

What are you using to measure?

I bought a Performance Box but haven't had the opportunity to really use it yet.


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

Grimson said:


> Nice times!
> 
> What are you using to measure?
> 
> I bought a Performance Box but haven't had the opportunity to really use it yet.


A vbox, great tool so easy to use. Always use same spot so direct comparison to stage 4


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

Have you had this on the dyno at stage 4 and 4.5 mate? I'm interested to see the power effect on acceleration times :thumbsup:


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

GTaaaaaarrrrrr! said:


> Have you had this on the dyno at stage 4 and 4.5 mate? I'm interested to see the power effect on acceleration times :thumbsup:


Had it on dyno at stage 4 , was 608, waiting to get it done on stage 4.5 , David Yu had his at done at stage 4.5 at 717, so i expect 710-715, as his was 4 bhp more than mine at stage 4. All done on SRR .


----------



## martin320 (Aug 29, 2009)

Amazing times, more than enough power
Can't really see the point of 1000+ builds when you can get ballistic performance like this and reliable to..


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

martin320 said:


> Amazing times, more than enough power
> Can't really see the point of 1000+ builds when you can get ballistic performance like this and reliable to..


Agreed, anymore power only for drage strip, i am stopping here !


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Yeah, me too.

Like that works!


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Sounds good to me


----------



## Kabz r35 Gtr (Sep 27, 2012)

MarcR35GTR said:


> Had it on dyno at stage 4 , was 608, waiting to get it done on stage 4.5 , David Yu had his at done at stage 4.5 at 717, so i expect 710-715, as his was 4 bhp more than mine at stage 4. All done on SRR .


Hi what do you think 1/4 miles would be on a stage4 and a stage 4.5 would be intresting to know if someone has done it?


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

Kabz r35 Gtr said:


> Hi what do you think 1/4 miles would be on a stage4 and a stage 4.5 would be intresting to know if someone has done it?


My guess is 11.0 for Stage 4 and 10.5 for Stage 4.5 , any other guesses ?


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Great times.....have to agree on the power cap for road and a bit of track work. Turbos would probably be my last engine mod now that torque capping is available through the tunes.


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

I would guess :


10.8 - 11.2 stage 4

10.6-11 stage4.5


I have seen stage 4s doing 10 sec runs


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

Verinder1984 said:


> I would guess :
> 
> 
> 10.8 - 11.2 stage 4
> ...


That's about right I reckon. With a decent launch and tyres a stage 4 car should break 11 (just). Wonder what 850HP gets :chuckle:


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

GTaaaaaarrrrrr! said:


> Wonder what 850HP gets :chuckle:


An erection? :nervous:


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

matt j said:


> An erection? :nervous:


Nope.

















A new gearbox :thumbsup:


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

MarcR35GTR said:


> My guess is 11.0 for Stage 4 and 10.5 for Stage 4.5 , any other guesses ?


Spot on - I ran consistent 11.2s at TOTB after 10 runs over 2 days on Stage 2 TC on, variable launch revs and even tried no LC (made little difference actually surprisingly). Expecting in the 10s for Stage 4 with Downpipes.

All those on colder Bridgestones (nowhere to really warm them up except destroy tyres sliding round the kart track!).


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Great time in cold temps. It wasn't that long ago that 0-62 in 6.2 was classed quick.


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Depends how the car is tuned, there was vid of a car that run high 9s on stock turbos in the US.


----------



## willgts (Jul 17, 2004)

That will be on E85 with drag radials though.... Not real world performance although that is still a damn quick QM on stock tubbies.


----------



## perrin21 (Aug 10, 2012)

have you done anything to the Gearbox to reduce the chances of malfunction at that power? Circlips??


----------



## willgts (Jul 17, 2004)

MarcR35GTR said:


> Did a single acceleration run today, first chance since my stage 4.5 , but only 2.0c and on winter tires. 0-60 was slow at 3.2 secs, off my 3.0 best at Stage 4, intial grip was poor, but 0-100 was 6.2 beating my previous record of 6.6 at stage 4 , and meaning 60-100 was 3.0 compared to stage 4 of 60-100 being 3.6. It absolutely flew once the grip was there.
> 
> Now all i need is some warm weather better tires a fast 0-60 and should be possible to break 6secs to 100 !


Wow, just reread that and saw you did this on Winter tyres. That's an awesome time with winters. Nice one.


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

+1 - lol i didnt realise you did it with winter tyres! SHEEEEET


----------

